# Rage Against the Machine Medley in praise of the Morpheus



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Just taped this through my phone - it doesn't sound too bad considering.

I gotta say, the morpheus droptune is one fantastic pedal. I'm slowly getting the pedalboard together, and this one is certainly gonna stay.

Keep in mind that it's through a phone with a guitar I haven't played in months (so it was a bit awkward). It was my first real guitar, so I figured I'd never sell it, but I'll hot-rod the hell out of it - turned it into a metal machine (well, Eric Pykala did - he was the last person to set it up and it hasn't gone out of tune since!!!). Those pick-ups are the high gain q-tuners.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdlLUjZCJWQ


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Love RATM. Your video, unfortunately comes up as "private". :sAng_scream:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Love RATM. Your video, unfortunately comes up as "private". :sAng_scream:


Oops. Let me know if it still doesn't work.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Works now. Sounded good too. Well done. Now I want to run downstairs and start playing Killing in the Name of...gotta go


----------

